# Ultra Carry II and HP's



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

So far I had only put FMJ ammo through my UCII and the other day at the range I tried some JHP's and it wouldn't rack the slide. The first round would catch on the ramp. After re-racking and a little finesse I could get it to chamber but then after firing the next round would do the same thing. Tried a different brand with the same results. What's the fix? Polish the ramp?

HELP!!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I did a little polishing this morning and it will now chamber the HP round. I'll probably do some more this evening and try it this weekend at the range.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My CDP II came with a mirror for a feed ramp and I've never had a problem with any ammo, HP's or otherwise. With most new guns, I do an initial feed ramp polish during the initial cleaning and prior to its first range session. I use 1200 grit sand paper, then some Mother's chrome and metal polish.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I worked on it some more last night and it's much better but not perfect. Then I starting thinking it might be the mag. Of the 3 that I have for it the one I was using was a Wilson Combat so I switched to a Kimber mag (re-built with Wilson spring and follower) and it cycled by hand just as smooth as you could ask. Not sure if there is a problem with the Wilson, but for now it's demoted to range duty.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

After the second round of polishing both mags fed HP's without issue today. I guess a little love is all it needed.


----------

